# Act of Aggression



## GeneralGonzo (28. Mai 2015)

Gibt ja zu diesem vielversprechenden klassischen RTS noch keinen Thread.
Ist hiermit nachgeholt.

Ich konnte vom 15.05. - 17.05. die VIP Beta spielen (nur eine Fraktion, die USA), hier ein paar Eindrücke:

- klassisches RTS im Stil von C&C Generals und Act of War
- Basisbau inkl. Raffinerien, Abwehrtürmen, Kasernen, Stromversorgung, Superwaffe & Co.
- 3 abbaubare Ressourcen (Geld/Öl, Aluminium, seltene Erden) - derzeit das Ressourcensystem noch sehr microintensiv
- ausreichende Auswahl an Kriegsmaterial inkl. Infanterie, Panzern, Jets, Bombern und Helis - alles auch visuell upgradebar
- Möglichkeit Kriegesgefangene zu machen und diese dann gegen Ressourcen zu tauschen
- Besetzen von Gebäuden durch Infanterie möglich bzw. das Verschanzen in Wäldern
- Superwaffen und Anti-Superwaffen
- große Maps, gemächliches Spieltempo, d.h. keine SC2 APMs nötig, um strategisch sich auszutoben

Insgesamt mangelt es noch ein wenig an der Kameraperspektive, dem Balancing (Infanterie zu schwach und zu langsam, Abrahams zu stark).
Aber mit ein wenig Tuning wird das wieder mal ein großartiges RTS im Geist der C&C Titel!

Release Ende Juni, vorher gibt es dann noch early access Beta für alle Vorbesteller, bei der dann auch alle 3 Fraktionen spielbar sein sollen!


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (28. Mai 2015)

Hi GeneralGonzo,
Du hast das nicht "zufällig" gefilmt und wir könnten uns das ansehen oder ? .


----------



## Nazzy (28. Mai 2015)

da war doch letztens auf der Gamestar so ein Video, or not ?
Das Video dazu fand ich eher mau, aber ein neues RTS wäre super


----------



## GeneralGonzo (28. Mai 2015)

DOKTOR_IGNORANT schrieb:


> Hi GeneralGonzo,
> Du hast das nicht "zufällig" gefilmt und wir könnten uns das ansehen oder ? .



Nee, sorry ! 
Hatte genug damit zu tun, mich mit der Spielmechanik vertraut zu machen.

Fakt ist aber, dass ich nach dem Wochenende das Spiel "vermisst" habe - endlich wieder anständige RTS im MP ! Ich hab so lange drauf gewartet....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2015)

Jepp, Gamestar. Für den 1. Eindruck mag es reichen


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (28. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe doch auf ein gutes Spiel . Ich habe erst World in Conflict+ Addon gezockt und ich liebe C&C Generals


----------



## Gripschi (30. Mai 2015)

Bin gespannt. Kumpel holt es sich. Da test ich es dann auch mal.

Ich warte erstmal da eh kein Geld f. über ist. (WaKü)


----------



## Dremor (6. Juni 2015)

Ein neues RTS ? Im Stile con C&C ? 
Ich hätte ja fast nicht mehr daran geglaubt, gerade gestern Nacht erst mit nem Kollegen darüber gequatscht wie schade es ist das sowas kaum noch produziert wird.
Dann bin ich mal gespannt was uns das Stück bringen wird


----------



## Stratton (11. Juni 2015)

70 Einheiten mit jeweils bis zu 100 Upgrademöglichkeiten lt. Computerbild? Dazu noch sehr mikrolastiges Gameplay wie Nachschubversorgung und autarke Basen? Ich ahne schlechtes. Auch wenn ich mich über einen würdigen CC:ZH Nachfolger mehr als freuen würde.


----------



## christian150488 (12. Juli 2015)

Seit Ruse warte ich auf ein guten Nachfolger bzw. gleichwertigen Ersatz.
Hoffentlich wird es dieses mal was denn Wargame gefällt mir nicht so sehr.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (14. Juli 2015)

Für alle, die es noch nicht wussten:

Wer Act of Aggression jetzt vorbestellt (via Steam), bekommt 15% Nachlass und Zugang zur Beta, die am 16.07. startet und salle Fraktionen im MP beinhaltet.
Off. Release ist dann der 02.09.!
Preis liegt damit bei 38,29 € statt 44,99 € !


----------



## GeneralGonzo (17. Juli 2015)

MP Beta ist Gestern Abend gestartet. Läuft stabil, sieht gut aus, ist komplex und macht spaß. Bisher 2 der drei Fraktionen, Kartell folgt in 3-4 Wochen.....

Echtes RTS Gameplay wie Ende der 90er/Anfang 2000 ! Sauber Eugen Systems!


----------



## mosare (17. Juli 2015)

Schlägt hoffentlich ein! Ein "oldschool" RTS wird dringenst benötigt


----------



## GeneralGonzo (17. Juli 2015)

mosare schrieb:


> Schlägt hoffentlich ein! Ein "oldschool" RTS wird dringenst benötigt



Yipp - und wenn es großen Erfolg haben sollte, bequemt sich EA vielleicht doch nochmal über C&C Generals 2 als Vollpreistitel nachzudenken !!


----------



## mosare (17. Juli 2015)

Es bleibt auf jedenfall spannend - mal schauen wie sich das ganze hier entwickelt.


----------



## Ion (23. Juli 2015)

mosare schrieb:


> Schlägt hoffentlich ein! Ein "oldschool" RTS wird dringenst benötigt



Grey Goo mal gespielt?


----------



## GeneralGonzo (23. Juli 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Grey Goo mal gespielt?



Natürlich! Die SP Kampagne ist ja noch ganz nett, wenn auch mit unbefriedigendem Ende und relativ kurz.
Aber der MP ist schlichtweg schlecht! Zu kleine Maps, zu wenig Auswahl an Einheiten (die auch noch alle gleich aussehen), kaum Unterschiede zwisdchen den Fraktionen, wenig taktische Möglichkeiten. Einfach unbefriedigend.

Da gefällt mir AoA nach nun etwa 20 Matches in der Beta um Lichtjahre besser - in all den genannten Aspekten!


----------



## pphs (25. Juli 2015)

gibts ne möglichkeit, das spiel vorzubestellen, die MP beta anzuzocken und bei nicht gefallen das spiel zu stornieren um das geld zurückzubekommen?

bei steam besteht ja die möglichkeit, ein spiel innerhalb 14 tagen zurückzugeben, wenn man nicht länger als 2 std. gespielt hat. zählt das auch für die MP beta oder erst für die vollversion?


----------



## Gripschi (25. Juli 2015)

Denke f die Beta. Anders wäre nicht io in meinen Augen.


----------



## Noofuu (30. Juli 2015)

@Genral Gonzo hast du zufällig ein paar Tipps für mich irgendwie komme ich in dem Spiel 0 klar , ich werde immer von der K.I überrannt fast schon peinlich dafür das ich gerne RTS spiele aber AoA ist echt schwer.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (30. Juli 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> @Genral Gonzo hast du zufällig ein paar Tipps für mich irgendwie komme ich in dem Spiel 0 klar , ich werde immer von der K.I überrannt fast schon peinlich dafür das ich gerne RTS spiele aber AoA ist echt schwer.



Klar doch! Kannst aber auch KI "easy" stellen, da ist die solanbge passiv, bis du sie angreift. Dann geht sie mit allem wa ssie hat auf dich drauf 

Chimera:
Erstmal eine Kaserne bauen, dann je eine Raff auf Oil und Alu. Aus der Kaserne die ersten Soldaten in die nächste Bank schicken - voll auffüllen und je einen weiteren Sammler an den Raffs bauen. Evtl. dnoch eine weitere Bank auf der Karte besetzen. 
Derweil mit dem ersten Scoutfahrzeug die Resourcenfelder aufdecken. Dann je zweite Raff auf Oil und Alu setzen.
Leichte Fahrzeugfabrik bauen, dann auf Sword Protokoll upgraden. Parallel 3. Raffs bauen.
Vom Sword Protokoll die schwere Fabrik bauen, Terminatoren bauen.

Soweit so gut, dann steht schonmal das wichtigstze. Rest ergibt sich.

USA:
Analog vorgehen, aber man kann aus der Kaserne ein paar Raketeninfanteristen in strategisch wichtige Häuser setzen, um Scoutfahrzeuge oder leichte Rushs abzuwehren. Bei den Amis auf Def2 dann ein paar abrahams bauen.

Versuchs mal, sonst wieder nachfragen


----------



## Noofuu (30. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube da müssten wir mal ne Runde zusammen zocken 
Danke für deinen Tipp , es spielt sich nicht wie C&C ich finde es Komplexer


----------



## Thaurial (19. August 2015)

uhh ich glaub das wär auch was für mich


----------



## sonic1monkey (19. August 2015)

Bis jetzt sieht das für mich aus wie Act of War, alles bissel recycelt und auf poliert

Und das Spiel war nach paar Wochen Tot...

Wäre  schön wenn jemand da einen vergleich machen könnte zwischen den beiden AoW vs AoA


----------



## HenryChinaski (19. August 2015)

Hey,

dann nochmal hier. Hab's mir heute Mittag mal geholt und installiert. Einfach ein schnelles Spiel gestartet. Was mich gleich am Anfang stört ist, dass es nicht nach unten scrollt, wenn man die Maus an den unteren Rand zieht. WASD hin und her...das nervt.
Auch das rein und raus zoomen ist noch ziemlich nervig, irgendwie ruckelig. Ist das noch Beta ? Mal an den Grafikeinstellungen rumspielen (war eben Auto) ?

Gruß,
Henry


----------



## Zureh (20. August 2015)

HenryChinaski schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> dann nochmal hier. Hab's mir heute Mittag mal geholt und installiert. Einfach ein schnelles Spiel gestartet. Was mich gleich am Anfang stört ist, dass es nicht nach unten scrollt, wenn man die Maus an den unteren Rand zieht. WASD hin und her...das nervt.
> Auch das rein und raus zoomen ist noch ziemlich nervig, irgendwie ruckelig. Ist das noch Beta ? Mal an den Grafikeinstellungen rumspielen (war eben Auto) ?
> ...



Ich habe zwar nur paar Spiele gemacht und das Spiel dann wieder auf Steam zurückgegeben, aber ich meine das mit dem Scrollen am Bildschirmrand hat bei mir ganz normal funktioniert. Spielst du vielleicht im Fenstermodus?


----------



## HenryChinaski (20. August 2015)

Jo,

das war der Fenstermodus .

Keine Ahnung, zurück geben werde ich es nicht. Im Endeffekt auch nur ein Abend mit 'nem  Kollegen in der Kneipe...
Ist ja auch noch Beta. Die Bedienung finde ich noch fummelig, das haben viele andere schon besser gemacht...Supreme Commander als Beispiel. Viel, aber trotzdem relativ übersichtlich. Kann's nicht richtig beschreiben, irgendwas wirkt da noch unfertig.

Insgesamt läuft's mir auch ein Tickchen zu schnell (Geschwindigkeit Einheiten etc.). Mal ab von Action wirkt es einfach ein wenig unrealistisch, wenn Panzer so fix unterwegs sind. 

Update folgt, Frau wartet unter der Dusche...


----------



## GeneralGonzo (25. August 2015)

sonic1monkey schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sieht das für mich aus wie Act of War, alles bissel recycelt und auf poliert
> 
> Und das Spiel war nach paar Wochen Tot...
> 
> Wäre  schön wenn jemand da einen vergleich machen könnte zwischen den beiden AoW vs AoA



Also AoW war alles andere als tot nach ein paar Wochen,. Im MP gabs reichlich Spiele und ein halbes Jahr später kam ja auch noch die Erweiterung "High Treason" dazu. Das lief alles mind. ein Jahr gut und rund, bis die Community sich langsam auflöste. Aber das Jahr war klasse !

AoA ist nur bedingt mit AoW zu vergleichen. Der wert wurde jetzt mehr auf "Realismus" analog der Wargame Serie gelegt. Im Grunde ist AoA ein Mix aus Wargame und AoW/Generals, daher schlecht vergleichbar, aber wieder ein RTS "back to the roots". Das ausgedorrte Genre benötigt diesen Titel dringend!


----------



## sonic1monkey (26. August 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Also AoW war alles andere als tot nach ein paar Wochen,. Im MP gabs reichlich Spiele und ein halbes Jahr später kam ja auch noch die Erweiterung "High Treason" dazu. Das lief alles mind. ein Jahr gut und rund, bis die Community sich langsam auflöste. Aber das Jahr war klasse !
> 
> AoA ist nur bedingt mit AoW zu vergleichen. Der wert wurde jetzt mehr auf "Realismus" analog der Wargame Serie gelegt. Im Grunde ist AoA ein Mix aus Wargame und AoW/Generals, daher schlecht vergleichbar, aber wieder ein RTS "back to the roots". Das ausgedorrte Genre benötigt diesen Titel dringend!



1 Jahr war das? Dann habe ich nicht gleich gespielt als es raus kam. High Treson hatte ich auch noch aber dann war ja schon schluss mit lustig.

Was ist da auf Realismus gemacht?

Ich sehe da sehr viel AoW.
-die super waffen und anti superwaffen
-banken /gefängnis zum geld generieren
-Piloten aus den abgeschossenen flugzeugen kann man retten
- upgrade system für fahrzeuge

Ist das mit den Flugzeugen auch übernommen aus AoW? Da habe ich noch nix gesehen.
Das hat mir ganz gut gefallen.

Werde es mir auf jedenfall mal genauer anschauen wenn es draußen ist.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (26. August 2015)

Ja, die Flugzeugsteuerung ist ähnlich, sogar komfortabler als in AoW!

Realismus bezogen auf die Fahrzeuggestaltung (halt nichts quitschbunt und abgedreht, sondern angelehnt an existierende/Prototypen relaer Fahrzeuge) sowie das Schussverhalten. Kommt wohl aus der Wargame Engine 

Die Kampagne soll wohl auch recht anspruchsvoll werden, d.h. mit Videos und Zwischensequenzen und voll vertont.


----------



## sh4sta (26. August 2015)

sonic1monkey schrieb:


> Ist das mit den Flugzeugen auch übernommen aus AoW? Da habe ich noch nix gesehen.
> Das hat mir ganz gut gefallen.



So wie ich das in einem Lets Play gesehen habe, ja. Hubschrauber werden ganz normal gesteuert, wie z.B. Panzer und Flugzeuge werden wie in AoW "reingerufen" und verschweinden dann wieder.


greetz


----------



## Kashura (4. September 2015)

wie sieht es aus Leute: Ich hab Generals geliebt und gerne SC2 gezockt. Ist das was für mich? Die Bewertungen auf Steam scheinen sehr positiv zu sein. Der Preis ist auch ok für Release. Holen oder nicht?


----------



## GeneralGonzo (4. September 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> wie sieht es aus Leute: Ich hab Generals geliebt und gerne SC2 gezockt. Ist das was für mich? Die Bewertungen auf Steam scheinen sehr positiv zu sein. Der Preis ist auch ok für Release. Holen oder nicht?



Kommt ein bischen darauf an, wie du so einen Titel spielst: SP Kampagne wichtig oder nicht ? MP online oder gegen die KI ?
Wenn du ein Freund des MP Parts eines RTS bist wie bei SC2 und Generals, dann ist AoA definitv was für sich - kaufen !
Wenn du lieber Kampagnenmodus genießt, da kann AoA leider nicht so mithalten mit den genannten Titeln. Dafür geht Skirmish gegen 5 versch. Schwierigkeitsgrade der KI alleine oder mit Kumpels!
Deine entscheidung, ich als Fan con Generals und auch SC2 kannes in jedem Fall empfehlen!


----------



## Kashura (4. September 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Kommt ein bischen darauf an, wie du so einen Titel spielst: SP Kampagne wichtig oder nicht ? MP online oder gegen die KI ?
> Wenn du ein Freund des MP Parts eines RTS bist wie bei SC2 und Generals, dann ist AoA definitv was für sich - kaufen !
> Wenn du lieber Kampagnenmodus genießt, da kann AoA leider nicht so mithalten mit den genannten Titeln. Dafür geht Skirmish gegen 5 versch. Schwierigkeitsgrade der KI alleine oder mit Kumpels!
> Deine entscheidung, ich als Fan con Generals und auch SC2 kannes in jedem Fall empfehlen!




Kampagne ist mir eigentlich egal. Die SC2 war mega gut weil es sich wie ein Film gespielt hat. Die von Generals fand ich mega lahm. Wo ich eigentlich immer hängen bleibe ist Skirmish gegen AI mit Kollegen. Hat leider noch niemand das Game xD Aber für Skirmish würdest du es klar empfehlen ja?


----------



## GeneralGonzo (4. September 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> Kampagne ist mir eigentlich egal. Die SC2 war mega gut weil es sich wie ein Film gespielt hat. Die von Generals fand ich mega lahm. Wo ich eigentlich immer hängen bleibe ist Skirmish gegen AI mit Kollegen. Hat leider noch niemand das Game xD Aber für Skirmish würdest du es klar empfehlen ja?



Aber sowas von!
Genau da liegt die Stärke von AoA: die KI ist sehr gut, ab mittlerer Stufe wirds schwer, auch mit Freunden zusammen. Spielspaß für lange Zeit garantiert!
Gerade durch 3 versch. Fraktionen ist viel Abwechslung und Taktiken möglich.
Hol es - du wirst nicht enttäuscht sein, versprochen!


----------



## Kashura (4. September 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Aber sowas von!
> Genau da liegt die Stärke von AoA: die KI ist sehr gut, ab mittlerer Stufe wirds schwer, auch mit Freunden zusammen. Spielspaß für lange Zeit garantiert!
> Gerade durch 3 versch. Fraktionen ist viel Abwechslung und Taktiken möglich.
> Hol es - du wirst nicht enttäuscht sein, versprochen!



grad übers Handy bei Steam geholt  wer mal bock auf ne Runde hat added mich bei Steam: "elysoun"


----------



## Rinkadink (9. September 2015)

Ich habe gemerkt, dass dieses Spiel sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit Command&Conquer hat!


----------



## longtom (9. September 2015)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> Ich habe gemerkt, dass dieses Spiel sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit Command&Conquer hat!



Von welchem  Command&Conquer sprichst du genau ? Gerneräle Stunde Null kanns nicht sein denn damit hat es beim besten Willen keine ähnlichkeit .


----------



## Bummsbirne (9. September 2015)

Bei Generals gabs ja die Funktion VERTEIDIGEN.  Einheiten markiert, draufgeklickt und dann auf der Karte den Verteidigungsbereich gewählt. 

Wie geht das bei AoA? Blick da bei diesen Icons unten rechts irgendwie nicht durch.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (9. September 2015)

longtom schrieb:


> Von welchem  Command&Conquer sprichst du genau ? Gerneräle Stunde Null kanns nicht sein denn damit hat es beim besten Willen keine ähnlichkeit .



Nunja, natürlich ist es kein C&C Generäle, aber um ehrlich zu sein, kommt es dem schon vom Spielgefühl recht nahe!
Es gibt viele Einheiten, 3 wirklich unterschiedliche Fraktionen und viele möglichkeiten, den Gegner zu besiegen.
Gut, durch die 3 Ressourcen und relativ schwache Defensivbauten ist einbunkern wie bei C&C keine Option. Es gibt auch keine 3 Unterfraktionen wie bei Stunde Null, aber wer weß, was sich Eugen noch einfallen lässt......

Ich finds das bisher beste RTS seit RUSE !


----------

